# Changing to Innova



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a two fold problem. Chloe is having a problem with inflamed ears. The Vet cannot find any reason for it, no mites, no infection so she believes it is allergies. She told me to change her food from Eukanuba to the Innova. Because I now have Katie also and want them both on the same food I am changing her over too. This is what is happening: I give Chloe the new food mixed in with her old food and she just picks out and eats the new food, Innova. Her stools are on the soft side but no diarrhea. How can I change her slowly when all she eats is the few kibbles of the new food????

2nd problem. Katie eats it all. I have been putting approx. 5 new kibble in with her Eukanuba. She eats everything but it is giving her diarrhea. This happened two days ago. I tried Katie on the new food. She got up around 4 in the morning with diarrhea. I waited several hours, gave her hamburg and rice for lunch and then dinner. She was fine that night. Yesterday I tried her on the new food again and this morning at 3:00AM she woke up again with the diarrhea and a little bit of vomit. Help, what should I do besides pull my hair









Lynda


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

WOW







I recently changed Chulita over to Innova from Puppy Chow. I did noticed that her stool is at times...alot softer. But I thought that was a good thing because her stool with Puppy Chow was REALLY, REALLY HARD. I wondered at times if she was in any pain when she went. The other day when she went for the second time in a day it was really soft just about border line diarrhea and I was wondering to myself if it's the Innova???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lynda, I wonder if it is something other than the changeover of food that is bothering little Katie? Could it be something else that is upsetting her tummy? I'd let the vet know what happened and see what she suggests.

If Chloe doesn't have diarrhea and is picking out the new food, I would maybe switch her over a little faster... perhaps one week instead of two... You may have to hand feed some of the old food to make sure she is getting all the food she needs while switching.

It's such a pain switching over!! The Innova is a great food..... Kudos to your vet for knowing about it. I hope it will work out for both of them....


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

> Lynda, I wonder if it is something other than the changeover of food that is bothering little Katie? Could it be something else that is upsetting her tummy? I'd let the vet know what happened and see what she suggests.
> 
> If Chloe doesn't have diarrhea and is picking out the new food, I would maybe switch her over a little faster... perhaps one week instead of two... You may have to hand feed some of the old food to make sure she is getting all the food she needs while switching.
> 
> It's such a pain switching over!! The Innova is a great food..... Kudos to your vet for knowing about it. I hope it will work out for both of them....[/B]


I called the Vet this morning and she said to take Katie off of the Innova as it may be too rich for her at her age. She is 2 lbs at 4 months. She said to try her on it again in a month or so. As far as Chloe with her real soft stools, but no diarrhea she said to add some rice to the Innova until her stools firm up. 

bklynlatina: you might want to think about adding a little rice for your fur baby too. I think it makes sense, unless someone else has something better to offer.

Lynda


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134952
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Lynda. WILL DO. and you know the funny thing is when my kids were small and had diarrhea for whatever reason I would call my mother and tell her and my mother would always say give them plenty of liquids of course, toast and she would always say for dinner give them some white rice. So I guess it does make sense. I sat there yesterday eating a plate of spanish steak with white rice and I looked at it for a minute thinking I would mix some in with Chulita's food or just give it to her in a seperate bowl. I guess I should have. Well tonight I will make a little pot of white rice for Chulita. Thanks Lynda.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles was on Innova for 8 months, switched him to Royal Caine and then back to Innova. The stools are much softer when eating Innova than other foods. My vet said if there not runney don't worry about it. 

He eats less and poops less on Innova


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi my boys have been on Innova small bites for over a year and are doing great on it. I think when they are puppies somtimes change bothers their tummy but it will pass Innova is a top premium food







~ Denise


----------

